# I want to compile my own MD5 file?



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello all I'm new to the optional ROM's and such and love trying them out but If I have to go back to stock for some reason I have to Odin EE25 FULL, then boot, Then Odin CWM, then Odin EH09 update Then flash GPS fix. to get back to EH09 rooted. Is there a way to extract the files I need so I can just Odin straight to the EH09 with Cwm recovery and GPS fix already done?

I have Nandroid Backups but some of the MTD ROMS require re-partition so I have to go through ODIN. Can I just download a Nandroid Backup to my computer and Odin that with a re-partition and a working Pit? Would that include the Recovery and my voodoo sound kernel?

Thanks in Advance!

raisedinal


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

No input on creating my own Flash-able Odin files? Would make it nice switching between CM7 and my touchwiz Rom's when I am traveling and teh CM7 won't Roam?


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

The only Odin files I have ever seen were for stock ROMs and radios. I don't know why this is, my guess would be all the things that can wrong when flashing via usb cable but that's just a thought. Not saying it can't be done just doesn't seem like something most people do. Just my simple understanding.


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

There is an app on the market called Odin maker or something. Dunno if it works as I have never tried it, but it says it has been successfully tested on the showcase. Could give it a try I guess.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

If you look in the continuum Dev section of xda I think there is a guide, i believe you'd just have to change a couple things


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

mezster said:


> There is an app on the market called Odin maker or something. Dunno if it works as I have never tried it, but it says it has been successfully tested on the showcase. Could give it a try I guess.


I'll look into it...Thanks for the heads up



Mellen_hed said:


> If you look in the continuum Dev section of xda I think there is a guide, i believe you'd just have to change a couple things


I'll search for that thread!


----------

